# Sunday showers



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

My boys had lots of fun this morning under the tap. Quincy likes the shower, but he likes paddling in the bowl best. Here are some shots of their morning.

Forming an orderly queue


Sonny getting lost in the moment


Louis " if I'm going to wash in it, it must taste good too"


Quincy's paddling pool


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those are some pretty awesome pics! 
Louis' expression is really funny on his solo pic and Quincy is as cute as can be, acting like a proper duck while bathing!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Liz, those are great pictures! I love that your little ones line up for the opportunity to shower. 
The pictures of Louis drinking and Quincy in his bath are priceless!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*They are so very cute!! *


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

They are adorable! Did they always like bathing? Sammy won't go near a bath, but he seems to chirp happily when I have him on my shoulder and am running the tap (but again, won't go near it). He also wasn't too keen on the spray bottle hehehe


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Louis has always loved to shower, he will have one any time it is offered and gets drenched. Sonny loves his, but doesn't want one every time it is offered. Dizzy is less keen, as you can see below he rushes about but hardly ever gets really wet. Every now and then he will have a good wallow in my cupped hands under the shower. He's a big bird and finds it really hard to fly when he is wet. I put the bowl out for them before we had Quincy, the others only ever drink from it - but Quincy gets right in and, as Aluz says does a very good impression of a duck 

Here they are this morning - crazy, this is not speeded up at all!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice pictures...thanks for sharing....


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pictures. I also like Louis taking a drink the best .


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like they had a blast.


----------



## DustyAndGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

Awww! They are such a handsome bunch of budgies


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

What fun! Gotta love some squeaky clean budgies.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Such a cute video! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Love the photos and video. Bathing budgies are the best!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Goodness, they are so adorable *


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

I like Quincy being a duck in the bowl lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Love them all. So adorable!!*


----------

